# Beachwood Park fishing report



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

:fishing:I went to beachwood park today the fishing was slow but the fish were nice white perch ran between 9" to 12", yellow perch ran between 8" to 12" and I saw one mud shad.The bite seems to be towards the evening and high tide was at 10am today.If you plan to fish there tomorrow wear hip boots because there will be little shore line not under water.


----------



## baowie (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks you for the report. I be there tommorow at 7 am


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

so is this our first fishing report here? lol


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Where is beachwood park? Wat bait did u catch them on?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

bluehwy said:


> thanks for the report.


+1


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Today at beachwood park it was real cold this morning and it had a skim of ice on the water.The bite didn't start until 9 or 10 and it was still slow but the fish were real nice.Grass shrimp was the #1 bait then minnows,they used a float about 36" above a small dart tip off with grass shrimp. The darts that I had seen were white with red head and green with red head and had a chart tail 1/16 to 1/32oz.Some were using a jiging retrieve and some were just drifting.The fish bite is really on late evening.:fishing:


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Tacklemake, thanks for the report!

Can you buy grass shrimp at a bait shop? or do you have to catch them? (Which bait shops around carry them?)

Thanks


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report. At least you went and tried :fishing:


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

WTG. Thanks for the report


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

tacklemake said:


> Today at beachwood park it was real cold this morning and it had a skim of ice on the water.The bite didn't start until 9 or 10 and it was still slow but the fish were real nice.Grass shrimp was the #1 bait then minnows,they used a float about 36" above a small dart tip off with grass shrimp. The darts that I had seen were white with red head and green with red head and had a chart tail 1/16 to 1/32oz.Some were using a jiging retrieve and some were just drifting.The fish bite is really on late evening.:fishing:


Nice meeting you yesterday morning. Hope your hands got better when the sun got higher. It was a bit cold in the morning. It sure was a tough day to get a few fish but I managed to get a good dozen fat whites and a couple of big yellas. Hope the next day or two will get them moving in some more.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

BlueHwy said:


> Tacklemake, thanks for the report!
> 
> Can you buy grass shrimp at a bait shop? or do you have to catch them? (Which bait shops around carry them?)
> 
> Thanks


Clyde's Sport Shop in Baltimore - tell them I sent you. They will toss you out the door softly :beer:.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Clyde's Sport Shop in Baltimore - tell them I sent you. They will toss you out the door softly :beer:.



I think Warren's Bait Box Glen Burnie, MD just got some friday


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

:fishing:I'm going to beachwood park monday I will let you no how I did and after that there a meeting at the pasadena sportfishing group at earleigh heights volunteer fire hall at 7:30pm.If you need some tackle I will have my tackle setup.The meeting date march 8,2010.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Tommy R and Tracker16 - thanks for the info. I've been to Warren's before but Clyde's is new to me. I just googled Clyde's and see where it is. I may stop by to see what it is like.

Thanks


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

How one get to beachwood park from the beltway College Park Thanks


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

supercast said:


> How one get to beachwood park from the beltway College Park Thanks


take I95 or 295 north to MD-100 E toward Glen Burnie 
Turn right at Magothy Bridge Rd 1.0 mi 
Turn left at Beachwood Park Rd


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Heres your new report on beachwood park monday march 8 9am ice over all of the water,11am ice was gone and the fish bite turn on until 1:30pm and then drop off.White perch were from 8" to about 12" and grass shrimp was the bait,yellow perch were from 91/2" to about 11" and minnows were the bait.I may or may not make it there tomorrow.The tide today was around 1pm and tomorrow it will be around 2pm for high tide.So if you go catch alot of nice fish and meet some new freinds...........woody:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Woody , Is there Crappie caught there ? Just curious since you mentioned Minnows for Neds .


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to beachwood park today tuesday 9 and got there around 11:30am and stayed until around 4pm.The winds were blowing in the cove and I had talk to alot of fishermen and they said the bite was real real slow,how slow well I had 3 fish in 41/2 hours now that's slow.I'm hopeing the bite turn on after I left because there was alot of fishermen showing up.If you are looking for that little 1/64oz jig that is beening used at beachwood go to WARREN'S BAIT BOX he has them and great grass shrimp.I'm not going back there until friday so good luck and god bless.................woody:fishing:


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Normark said:


> Woody , Is there Crappie caught there ? Just curious since you mentioned Minnows for Neds .


Sometimes the crappie will show up at beachwood in spring.............woody:fishing:


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Good news!!! Nice report


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm going back to beachwood tomorrow tuesday 16 and Iwill let you know on what up and not...............woody:fishing:


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Tuesday 16 at beachwood park ,I went to beachwood around 10:00 am the tide was going out and the fish were hard to find.I had talked to some freinds and thev said the fish were there all day monday and some people had 56 fish.Well we did'nt see a fish until 12 pm and my freind matt caught a pickerel about 13" and then around 2 pm the tide started in and the fish started to bite.One here one there and around 3 pm the bite was on for about a half and hour.After that it went back to one here one there and the I left,more people were showing up I hope they got in to the fish.Well time to go so good luck and god bless............woody:fishing:


----------



## spoonerlab (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for the report

would fishing off of a dock be somewhat productive this time of year, i have access to one that is not in a creek but on the main stem of the river, or would fishing in a shallow, shallow pond that connects to the river be better?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

spoonerlab said:


> thanks for the report
> 
> would fishing off of a dock be somewhat productive this time of year, i have access to one that is not in a creek but on the main stem of the river, or would fishing in a shallow, shallow pond that connects to the river be better?


Fish the shallow Pond  What do you have to lose right ? Then go fish the dock . Some of my favorite spots are just like you described .


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

spoonerlab said:


> thanks for the report
> 
> would fishing off of a dock be somewhat productive this time of year, i have access to one that is not in a creek but on the main stem of the river, or would fishing in a shallow, shallow pond that connects to the river be better?


You will only find out by trying it out and use grass shrimp or minnows for bait.GOOD LUCK..........WOODY:fishing:


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to beachwood park today saturday 20 at 6am the fish were breaking all round the shore and the tide was low coming in.The perch were on outside of the cove and if you didn't have your float set at the right depth they wouldn't bite,So if you go and one person is catching fish set your float at his depth and you will start catching too.The white perch we were catching were real nice from 9" to 12" and the bite was on till 10 am and then thing,I left at 12 pm and I was told the bite will come back on just before sun down.Well if you are going down to beachwood make sure you get some grass shrimp and some 1/64oz jigs.Good luck and god bless.............woody:fishing:


----------



## REGCLARK (May 26, 2000)

*Beechwood - Thanks Tacklemake!*

Woody I was one of the 3 guys that walked into the park with you Saturday morning. I had on the gray jacket and khaki cap. Your tip is right on the money. We really enjoyed being with you. God bless you as well. I finally got rid of my personal skunk later in the day. this was my first time out this year and it was a great day. Next time I will be bringing my 13 year old son.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

REGCLARK said:


> Woody I was one of the 3 guys that walked into the park with you Saturday morning. I had on the gray jacket and khaki cap. Your tip is right on the money. We really enjoyed being with you. God bless you as well. I finally got rid of my personal skunk later in the day. this was my first time out this year and it was a great day. Next time I will be bringing my 13 year old son.


Thanks guys I really enjoy your company and we will half to do it again soon god bless.........woody:fishing:


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Wednesday 24 of march a freind went to beachwood park around 9 am until 4 pm and he said it was a catch day but most of the perch were small males.He said he had 25 fish today and out of them 10 were 9" to 11" that he took home. He used grass shrimp for bait and a 1/64oz jig with a float about 3' above the jig and hip boots .So if you are going to beachwood good luck and god bless.......woody:fishing:


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm going to beachwood park on march 31 to see if the fish are still there and I will let you know......woody:fishing:


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck tacklemake! I'll probably try to head out Saturday.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to beachwood park march 31 and when Igot there the tide was in going out at 9am. I didn't see a fish until 2pm and the tide was low and started in.The perch were small to med and were taking bait and just the jig.I left at 4pm and had 25 perch witch I gave away. I think everyone was catching fish. I went back down today april 2 at 9am the tide was a flood high tide and the fish were in the cove and the bite was on,grass shrimp is still the #1 bait. If you cast across to the other shore line you get the better fish and alot bigger. There's alot of small males and females but the closer you get to the other side the better.The float was set about 36" to 48" above the jig. So if you are going saturday good luck and god bless.......woody:fishing:


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Went to Beachwood this evening (4/3/10). Had to work overtime today so more $$  but less fishing . I fished 6-7pm. Saw one fish landed. Heard about a couple who went home with a nice string of white perch.


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

:fishing:Going to beach wood thursday 8th the any idea what time the tide should be coming in should i get there early or late thanks!!!!!Off work that day so think i might just sit down there allday and fish see what happens i guess!!!!!


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

i think this was the day i came down there with my lil girl and she was tearing them up i really appreciate the tips and the lures!!!!!


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Get there in the morning the tide will be coming in and this mite be the last week of the run so good luck and god bless........woody:fishing:


----------

